# 766Kb word doc too large for word to handle?



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2012)

I have written a short set of worksheets (30 pages) with graphics, clipart etc... The problem is that word keeps crashing when I try to open the doc and alter it. On paper the file size is reported as 766Kb but when I saved it as pdf to retain the alignment of boxes etc... it jumped to just over 11Mb.

I suspect that it is the remembering the layers, resizing etc... that is causing the problems but at 766Kb there is no warning!

Anyone had similar probs? File is attached (trying) for those who are inquisitive/able to help. Sorry double the size of file limit (450Kb) so PM me if you want a copy.

Microsoft


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2012)

11mb in the pdf "printer" 2Mb once saved as pdf


----------



## Tim (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan, I don't believe this is a problem due to file size. I have a few scientific documents that are the same size, and I have no such problem. I suspect that you are dealing with a bug related to some interaction due to your Microsoft Office service pack, Windows version/service pack, etc. 

I once had a debilitating problem, like yours, when working with a multi-layered ppt file. At the time I was running Vista with Office SP2. I reverted to Office SP1 and the problem went away. I now see that I am running Office SP3, with no problems.

I suggest trying to work with these updates to see if you can get past this frustrating issue. Fortunately, the internet has lots of tutorials for this sort of thing.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2012)

The problems persist across three computers using different versions of Word and different amounts of RAM. 

Same problems across different computers. Oldest version of word (2000) seems ablest to cope. I just think that Word is unable to cope with too much graphic stuff!


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 6, 2012)

Could be a memory problem which can be heavily taxed when trying to open a mutli-layer, graphics-intensive file. (Though you do mention switching between computers.) Even if Microsoft gives you these capabilities, they may not have a great deal of efficiency in handling the operations. Industry page lay-out programs keep the graphics as separate files to reduce these type problems. Another thought: are you accessing these files via a network or trying to operate with something other than a native drive? The file and machine could be fine but the interface between the program and file storage could be a problem. Other than trying a heftier machine or native drive, the only other help I can suggest is to save it out as a single-layer, smaller file type as a precaution.


----------



## wraezor (Jun 6, 2012)

The file size should not be a problem. My first suspicion would be the graphics and clipart. Something in there could be marginally corrupted, causing some issues. If you can open it, I would try removing the graphics one by one (or page by page), see if the problem goes away.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 7, 2012)

I was able to open the file ok and then print it to pdf. The pdf size was 861K.

When I opened it in Word (2007), it came up with this window. Not sure off hand what it means.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason, Microsoft keeps making Word worse and worse. Word hasn't been usable since the 2003 version.


----------



## Tim (Jun 7, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> For some reason, Microsoft keeps making Word worse and worse. Word hasn't been usable since the 2003 version.



That's a bit of an exaggeration, now, isn't it, brother?  I am doing just fine writing my figure- and formatting-intensive dissertation with Word 2007.


----------



## Nebrexan (Jun 7, 2012)

This interested me, and as I was surfing around for answers, I discovered people saying that adding graphics by copy-and-paste produces a larger file than one using Insert > Picture. So I took a 145K screenshot image and added it to a new Word document each way. The document with the copied image was 180K, the one with the inserted image 154K, about 16% smaller!


----------



## Tim (Jun 7, 2012)

Nebrexan said:


> This interested me, and as I was surfing around for answers, I discovered people saying that adding graphics by copy-and-paste produces a larger file than one using Insert > Picture. So I took a 145K screenshot image and added it to a new Word document each way. The document with the copied image was 180K, the one with the inserted image 154K, about 16% smaller!



Thanks for the tip! My program works, but it is always better to have a smaller file size!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 7, 2012)

Tim said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, Microsoft keeps making Word worse and worse. Word hasn't been usable since the 2003 version.
> ...



OK, it is a bit of an exaggertion, but it is true that each version of Word that comes out gets a little less user-friendly than the previous one. That is the main difference between Microsoft products and Apple products, Microsoft continues to produce software that is mainly designed to impress tech junkies while Apple makes software that people can actually use.


----------

